# Green/chloraphyll smell still there after drying



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2008)

i just finished drying a few buds and put them into da jar today, when i finally got home tonight, i burped them and of course took a whiff, and much to my dismay, there was still alot of "green" smell to it. will this go away in the cure, or do i need to dry them more or something. they were dried for 5 days in temps. of 45-60 with humidity ranging from 50-70%. i know thats a little humid, but no mold and i put into jar when the stems snapped. what did i do wrong? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 420bugmenot (Jan 29, 2008)

burp the jars once in a while, it should get better.. might take a week or two.


weed that smells like hay makes me want to puke


----------



## gogrow (Jan 29, 2008)

420bugmenot said:


> burp the jars once in a while, it should get better.. might take a week or two.
> 
> 
> weed that smells like hay makes me want to puke


amen!! nothing worse than smokin a joint that tastes like lawn clippings. thats what i wanted to make sure of, that it would get better in the jar, didnt want to be curing the green taste/smell into it, if that makes any sense. i was gonna smoke some of it this weekend, but i think i'll be patient and wait for this smell to go away


----------



## We1 (Jan 29, 2008)

just keep curing, the smell will go away, not to upset you but I have had to wait 1-1/2 months but the wait was completely worth it. Just like you I though something was amiss. I just heard some shit takes longer sometimes though


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 30, 2008)

sound like someone picked a bit too soon, or dried to quickly, the grassy smell will not go away. that is usually the aroma of bud picked too early or overloaded with nutes


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

Squeeze them gently into a bud shape with your fingers and then put them back into the jar


----------



## 420bugmenot (Jan 30, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> sound like someone picked a bit too soon, or dried to quickly, the grassy smell will not go away. that is usually the aroma of bud picked too early or overloaded with nutes



that could also be true, however correlation does not equal causation. usually a good cure can work out a lot of it.. it will probably take a couple weeks, just dump them out once a day for afew minutes and put them back in. after a week or two you should notice a good difference. dont be discouraged yet

and yes, not flushing out nutes is a mistake a lot of people make.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 30, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> sound like someone picked a bit too soon, or dried to quickly, the grassy smell will not go away. that is usually the aroma of bud picked too early or overloaded with nutes


you guessed it, overloaded with nutes. the plant that the buds came from have had a bad nute burn problems, have been using only water for the last two weeks, but ik there is still alot of ferts in the plant. so you dont think my lawn smell/taste will go away?


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 30, 2008)

The longer the cure the better your smoke will be. Patients.


----------



## Kage (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmmmm... interesting. what if you buy shit that smells like that? ripped off?


----------



## gogrow (Jan 30, 2008)

i picked off a little two hit piece of bud today just for the hell of it, i could taste the grass smell, but it wasn't overpowering and there was definately a wonderfull bud flavor underneath.


----------



## We1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't understand why nutes would taste like grass,,, not saying it couldn't, Ive always flushed before drying, keep curing and let me know how it ends up.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Jan 31, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i picked off a little two hit piece of bud today just for the hell of it, i could taste the grass smell, but it wasn't overpowering and there was definately a wonderfull bud flavor underneath.


Dude I did that too...never again. Good things come to those who wait. Tasted like I smoked freshly cut lawn grass, and clogged my piece


----------



## peadro (Feb 2, 2008)

Dose the chemicals ever leave sweet flower taste in some strains I had some that some head banger boogie that tasted like a life savor and the way a rose smells the owner did not know a name do you perhaps any1


----------



## peadrojones (Feb 2, 2008)

Dose the taste get messed up from picking to early or to much nuts?


----------



## Bizzler (Mar 2, 2008)

My buds are doing the same thing..Smell like Grass/Chloraphyll. I dryied for 2 weeks. Put them in jars, and now they smell like that. 

So Longer cure time?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the longer they cure, the less intense the smell becomes. It's probably just that they're in confined quarters...imagine if thy were a bunch of humans in a jar with no deodorant on. same diff. the smell should go away, or at least not make you want to puke after curing for a couple of weeks. I open/burp mine for an hour or so each day.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (Apr 17, 2009)

pretty sure the smell dissipates as they dry and the resiny oily smell of the weed strain begins to come thru. I dont think ferts add a scent so much as a bad bad flavor if unflushed. As far as picking early goes I can give that some credence. I just put my harvested auto's in the jar after a week in a dry box at 30-40% RH. Grassy smell is prevalent but can tell it will go away an smell the ak-47 underneath. hope so anyway...also burning them in a vaporizer pretty much makes the taste way better then smoking it in every case which is how I get down.


----------



## Mocha Rocha (Apr 18, 2009)

I am drying in a room with a slight breeze. Between 55-75 degrees. Humitidy between 35-45%. It is in a dark room. I noticed also it has a slight green smell as well as a nice bud smell. I flushed for about 11 days and i'm in coco. PPM were 70 going in and about 140 going out. They have been drying for about 3 days and the little sugar leaves are fairly dry while the majority of the buds are a little moist. Should I start curing them when the stems snap or when. Are these ok drying conditions. I have an ac and also an exhaust fan with a speed controller. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 18, 2009)

all so simple, better cure better taste,


----------



## Mocha Rocha (Apr 20, 2009)

Mocha Rocha said:


> I am drying in a room with a slight breeze. Between 55-75 degrees. Humitidy between 35-45%. It is in a dark room. I noticed also it has a slight green smell as well as a nice bud smell. I flushed for about 11 days and i'm in coco. PPM were 70 going in and about 140 going out. They have been drying for about 3 days and the little sugar leaves are fairly dry while the majority of the buds are a little moist. Should I start curing them when the stems snap or when. Are these ok drying conditions. I have an ac and also an exhaust fan with a speed controller. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


Any suggestions?


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 21, 2009)

card board box,, for a few weeks,, rustle the buds about once a day,, thats big buddha does with cheese&blue cheese,, 2 week box cure


----------



## BigBudBalls (Apr 21, 2009)

I found closer trimming helps too. I'm rather aggressive when trimming, but think Hey, I'll use the trim for hash.

I trim *really* close and cut off the buds; ie: I don't go for the 'picture bud', but even sized nuggets for drying/curing.


----------

